# Download Farcry, POP:SOT full ver. for free



## Who (Sep 1, 2007)

I bet the title made you think i am giving link to some pirated sites or something but that is not the case 

 Ubisoft has released three full games for download completely free of charge, supported by ads which appear during loading screens. These games are Far Cry, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and Rayman Raving Rabbids.


Here's the official word from Ubi:
"The Ubisoft Labor Day promotion for US residents only making the PC games Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Far Cry, and Rayman Raving Rabbids available for ad-supported freeplay has now closed. Thank you for your interest in the program. For more information about these and other Ubisoft titles, please visit *www.ubi.com."

which means Ubisoft has closed the free games promotion for the time being. If you haven't already activated your free game install, it won't work. We'll have more news on these games if and when they become available again! 

read more here :- *www.fileplanet.com/fileblog/a...ntry_357.shtml


 So mods close this thread if you want;

 Have a nice day.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

wow! thats awesome. and its unique too. ads supporting games...
more companies should start this system


----------



## Who (Sep 1, 2007)

i think digit should add this games in there DL DVD i think.... someone request them to proivde this game...


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats awesome


----------



## swap_too_fast (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: not free*

Freee, i think they forced us to register their site first and then we can download that games. And registration is not free.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

i think its not free because then why should smit give us a link other than from ubisoft?


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

yes dude do they show ads like eveery 3 seconds or something?
plus do we get ta play online in farcry


----------



## Who (Sep 1, 2007)

Lol , fileplanet registration is free, i know it hard to register but its totally free , they just show that way, just click the log in button & when the page loads there will a tab where you can register without paying , if you don't still understand i will show you some screenshots later....

Bigdaddy @ the games are with ad & i found the links for this game on fileplanet so i posted here , there maybe other places but i found them on fileplanet

  entrana @


			
				smit said:
			
		

> Ubisoft has released three full games for download completely free of charge, supported by ads which appear during loading screens. These games are Far Cry, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and Rayman Raving Rabbids.




the ingame ads are like these 

*www.xfire.com/screenshots/swordman1245/ss_file-aefa371e7c211b80b7f7aab539e03b36ece5ec28.jpg
*www.xfire.com/screenshots/swordman1245/ss_file-380e66e22fa3e38465536d1d6431473291caf220.jpg
*www.xfire.com/screenshots/swordman1245/ss_file-352a482ae9f2a5594447979e477aafed69e9eda9.jpg
[

see it for yourself...
( this game is ghost recon which also has been released free with ads)

Also here is an update i found that this games are for US residents only but its rumor so i am going download & see for myself if i could play them or not.. so don't download them untill i check them for myself...


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ thank you alot for the heads i wud have downloaded it


----------



## Who (Sep 1, 2007)

ok i dload the ghost recon its the full version game with ads, it will ask for you register to ubi.com for free of course after your register the game is all yours for free,Just open a new account on ubi.com with the location set to US & you are done

 UBIsoft did a good job giving classics for free (with ads)


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

wow that was quick cud u try pop next
hows the ghost recon game neways


----------



## Who (Sep 1, 2007)

no its not like that, ghost recon was the smallest game of the four (500 MB) & it took about 5 hours of downloading time, also I personally own original copies of Far Cry and POP: Sands of Time, so I'm not going to download this games, but I can vouch for both games being a ton of fun, so give them a go if you haven't already.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2007)

Kudos to smith.  thanks a lot for informing about this


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

no i mean wud pop work on india u know
o what the hek ill try neways

ei hows the first ghost recon


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

FARCRY for free..........wow. Just thinking how far todays developers has gone. 
Last time it was for 500 bucks , rite?


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ u cant play online though


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 6, 2007)

*download Far Cry, Prince of Persia, Ghost Recon full for free*

*Ubisoft and Electronic Arts have got all generous all of a sudden, releasing downloadable versions of some of histories favourites games, free.  What is the catch?*

Okay so they are not exactly the newest games in the stable, and there might be some in game advertising to negotiated, but these are still great games now available for download in full.

Grab the ISO images and burn them to CD.

Firstly via ShackNews and developer Ubisoft, download the full versions of;

Far Cry (the tropical FPS) 
Rayman Raving Rabids (crazy mini games full of humour and bunnies gone bad)
Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon (lots of stealth followed by a short blasts of action) 
Prince of Persia:Sands of Time (Take the Prince out for some wall-bounding fun)

Meanwhile Electronic Arts are celebrating 12 years of the Command & Conquer blowing little fellows up franchise by releasing the ISO images of  both the Global Defence Initiative (GDI) and their enemy, the cultish Brotherhood of Nod.

This ‘Gold’ edition of the original C&C is Windows XP compatible and available over at the official website. 

Happy semi-retro game play.


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: download Far Cry, Prince of Persia, Ghost Recon full for free*

thx for the info


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: download Far Cry, Prince of Persia, Ghost Recon full for free*

Its already posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67049


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: download Far Cry, Prince of Persia, Ghost Recon full for free*

From the site


> This is the full version of Far Cry. It is free, but ad supported. Requires a US ubi.com account to install.



^^ whats does it mean ad supported??,showing ads during game play...lolz


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: download Far Cry, Prince of Persia, Ghost Recon full for free*

^^^ Not during gameplay .. during loading .. in the menus etc etc ..


----------



## shantanu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: download Far Cry, Prince of Persia, Ghost Recon full for free*

Threads merged


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> ^^ whats does it mean ad supported??,showing ads during game play...lolz



Also this is a good initiative to its way better than using Pirated copy. Atleast this time the developers get the money from ads.

Ok now the bad news. This didnt work as I live in india .. I have a UBi soft US account, just tried my luck but no gain  .. one has login to the account even to install this game. Looks like it check the country from the IP. 

Any tricks to get this working ?


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

ok charan lets try, well masking our ips to a us ip, it works with ma friend ill ask him
he plays korean only mmorpgs from the philippines


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ok charan lets try, well masking our ips to a us ip, it works with ma friend ill ask him
> he plays korean only mmorpgs from the philippines



ok this was in my mind before... but I have not done anything like this before like masking IP or using proxy.. a quick google returned results which are good only for Anonymous surfing, dono if this will work for that installer. 

Waiting for experts comments


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

am trying


----------



## ilugd (Sep 19, 2007)

This is what is posted now at the site. Is it worth downloading?



> All downloaded files which have not been activated are going to be made inactive through the ubi.com login. Previously, the ubi.com login would require a US country in order to install the game. Ubisoft will make the ubi.com login reject all entries into country. They hope to relaunch the program once we can add IP-blocking into our login process.


----------



## bikdel (Sep 19, 2007)

wow....... 4 free?........ cool......... 

ok.. so how many days will it take to download on a 56 k?? lol


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

^These games are for US only.


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

ya sad wastage of bandwith. anyways this wud have been a really good thing if it was available in all countries.


----------



## Who (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol guys didn't you read post why this games done't work & Entrana you even replied to that Post.....

 Here is the thread link : - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67929

 & Here is why the games don't work 



> Here's the official word from Ubi:
> "The Ubisoft Labor Day promotion for US residents only making the PC games Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Far Cry, and Rayman Raving Rabbids available for ad-supported freeplay has now closed. Thank you for your interest in the program. For more information about these and other Ubisoft titles, please visit *www.ubi.com."
> 
> which means Ubisoft has closed the free games promotion for the time being. If you haven't already activated your free game install, it won't work. We'll have more news on these games if and when they become available again!
> ...



It means the games don't even WORK for US resident people anymore

 Next time when you replay to some at least read his post , you may think its a small matter but i really hate people who don't read post & spread rumors everywhere.....

 Have a nice day.


----------

